# Anyone else had this problem?



## Samcro2206 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tried the new Habistat Digital Dimming thermostat on two vivs now, the unit has been flickering and has had problems with keeping settings. The only thing I can think of is that the unit is maybe getting interference from our arcadia t5 light units, as have one of these on each viv. Have tried two habistat units now, and had the same result on both vivs. Anyone else know if there is an issue with t5 lighting and the new habistat digital dimmers?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

NO Nothing reported so far, although you can get electrical interferance from all sorts of things.

try moving the T5 controller well away from the stat and use a different power supply from each other.

if its one of the other it should stop

john


----------



## Samcro2206 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Had an email from the md of habistat saying roughly the same thing, although the T5 starter does interfere with other stats aswell, so I tend to agree that the t5 is causing the interference rather than the new habistat digital. I'll try the technique of locating the units as far apart from each other as possible


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Ive been having a play with this today and they seem to be able to share the same supply ok and you can have the T5 plugged into socket 2 on the thermostat without any issue.

But if you place the display of the thermostat close to the T5 tube, controller or lamp leads it by passes the thermostat function and switches socket 1 on, there seems to be a triggering point of about 6", Further than this and there is no effect, hold the display 6" away from the tube and the basking light starts to flash, hold the display next to the tube, controller or leads and it comes full on.

Simple fix is to make sure the controller and leads are at the rear of the viv and the control panel is at the front and more than 6" away from the tube and leads.

Edit.. also the probe cable and the cable that feeds the display unit need to be away from the T5 system


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Just had a play with a T5 Luminaire and Habistat Digital Dimmer stat, these two work fine together with no problems. 

If you are using the separate controller and tube you will probably need to feed the cables for the UV into the viv on one side and feed the thermostat probe in the other side as if the probe wire is laying along side a lamp lead it will cause the basking lamp to come on. Make sure there is at least 6" gap between any part of the T5 system and the Digital stat.


----------



## anita66 (Nov 1, 2015)

So this is why my basking light is flickering like crazy! i just got a replacment habistat digital dimming as well to try and resolve the issue i know for sure if this one is going to start flickering that its the T5 system that is causing it i thought maybe it was a loose wire because whenver i moved it stopped flickering like mad!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Every electrical has an interference, back in the bad old days every time someone turned a hair drier on in the house the TV went all snowy. It's the same thing

Easy fix

Separate wall sockets and keep 12" apart and it stops




anita66 said:


> So this is why my basking light is flickering like crazy! i just got a replacment habistat digital dimming as well to try and resolve the issue i know for sure if this one is going to start flickering that its the T5 system that is causing it i thought maybe it was a loose wire because whenver i moved it stopped flickering like mad!


----------

